# First 1:8 scale engineer



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I got commissioned to do an 1:8 scale engineer for a very small estate steam engine. I built this mock up of the cab and posed my wire frame inside it. And covered it with putty. The head is a failed attempt at the likeness of Princess Kaiulani. It made a good substrate for what emerged.








I call him Sean. A 5' 7" Caucasian male in his late 50s.









Its not a likeness of anyone in particular. I used features from about 4 or 5 people I know and tossed them all together.
I've got to work on his body next, especially the hands. I did the main stuff in mighty putty, but that stuff is a pain to work with.
I've ordered some milliput for the hands and the rest. It should be here in a week, or so, and I'll begin adding clothing.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Top view of Sean at the throttle of the mock up.








A Nice beat up old hat for Sean


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

VERY COOL! I hope you or the lucky receiver can post photos of him on the estate line, along with photos of that line. 

Dave V 

BTW what is milliput and mighty putty


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work, Rich. I'd like to see this guy in 1:20.3. Looks like he'd work well as a passenger or caboose crew member, too. Really like the hat!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just spoke with someone who purchased your 7/8 scale figure and likes


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, I'd buy one in 1:20 also. I envy your talent


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. Some day if I have the money, I'll have to scan him and have rapid repos done in 1:29, 1:32, 1:22, and 1:20.  I thought the pose was unusual, but I'm liking it to. You could easily but a beer glass in his extended hand or a cane.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So if I grow a mustash !!!








He does look beter than me!








But---I do have more hair!!








Great job!
Sean


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 01 Mar 2011 05:57 PM 
So if I grow a mustash !!!








He does look beter than me!








But---I do have more hair!!








Great job!
Sean
Wow,,, Is your name really Sean! What a coincidence, if you had a mustache you could be twins.... give it about 10 more years and your hair line might be the same


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work! First I thought the head was a bit too "girly" and too big but after the rest of it's body was sculpted I think it just look great!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, you could be right. Height wise his head is correct. 8 heads per body height, but I made his shoulders smaller because I saw a few people with small shoulders and I thought that might make him look more Caucasian


----------

